# Laguna C|Flux 3hp Dust collector issues



## mdperky (Apr 16, 2019)

I just received my new Laguna DC last week. Spent a day putting it together (would be easier with 2 people) only to find out it constantly beeped when I plugged it in and would not turn on. After double checking the outlet with a multi-meter and testing other tools in the 220v circuit, I called Laguna to see what the issue was. They said it was a known issue with this dust collector and that the circuit board needed to be replaced. They also said, the circuit board had a flaw because it didn't think it could handle 220v. To bypass this, Laguna recommended that I plug in the collector and immediately turn it on (within one second). Since I wanted to hear the thing run, I tried it, and it worked. If you turn the unit off, you need to unplug and re-plug it in. While the unit was running I connected the remote so at least I can unplug and re-plug the unit with the remote in hand to make the quick turn on easier. Laguna promised to next day ship a replacement circuit board which I am waiting on. Thought I would pass on this info in case anyone else had the issue. I found the Laguna staff friendly, very helpful, and quick to respond.


----------

